# what to do and see in Hong Kong



## davenlib (Nov 5, 2007)

I will be traveling with my sons hockey team to Hong Kong and have a few days. .what should we see and do during that time.. He is 13.


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 6, 2007)

We were in HKG for 4 days in Sept and we follow this itinerary closely.

http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/attraction/itinerary/first/index.html

Specially Land between tour was good. We bought Octopus pass @ the a/p.


----------



## PLL (Dec 14, 2007)

My husband was born in HK and we will be bringing  our daughter to HK next May for her first visit.  My husband says the tram ride to Victoria Peak is a must. 

I've been to "Ocean Park" years ago.  It's an amusement park much like sea world but it's different because of it's setting - the park is set into the side of the mountain with views of the ocean.  We took a cable car (scary for me because I'm scared of heights but nevertheless quite breath-taking) ride into th e park  and escalators back down into town.  There was also a gold fish exhibit that I found interesting and panda bears! Now that was over 20 yrs ago and I'm not sure how the park has changed but this might be an interesting outing for a 13 yr old.  Our daughter, though she's 20,  said she'd like to go too.  Alot of the shows are modeled after sea world, so if time is short, forgo those but it's the things unique to the park that I personally found interesting.

Here are a couple of links to info on ocean park

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_Park_Hong_Kong
http://www.travelchinaguide.com/attraction/hongkong/island/ocean_park.htm

Have dim sum ( or they call it yum cha) for lunch at a dim sum restaurant.


----------

